# Alafia River jack crevalle



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 5, 2015)

These things are a real nice time on 10lb test/ 20lb flouro leader... all mono, no hardware. line2line knot.
Theyre chasin lil mullet.
I think Spring is here! ....follow the birds, theyre schoolin hard...


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 5, 2015)

Some of the best pulling fish out there on light gear.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 5, 2015)

I've heard the legend of this fish's fighting prowess.


----------

